# New batch of boxes



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2014)

Could not resist starting a thread. I am making 14 more coved boxes. Hell I am addicted to them and besides that I sold my second to last one. The maple ones in this batch are very unique- they are all big leaf- some burl, curl, quilt, red and spalt. They all have one more very important similarity- they are rejects. No not just the regular guitar rejects- they are that but each one made from maple were WB rejects - at least once and a couple more then once. here is a sneak preview of one. I will show one of the slabs just like it. pretty plain..............

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 20 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm in love. As my pockets get fatter I know I will be getting some wood from you! I will gladly take rejects. WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 17, 2014)

You sure that's not marble? I'm bummed if I rejected that wood Just beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> You sure that's not marble? I'm bummed if I rejected that wood Just beautiful


 That wood has been for sale here- spalted big leaf maple slabs-1" thick.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 17, 2014)

Beautiful as ever Mike !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 17, 2014)

The best spaltedy maple I ever got came from you Mike. I will be wanting more and some quilted.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> The best spaltedy maple I ever got came from you Mike. I will be wanting more and some quilted.




I have some quilted lumber and some spalt- not sale thread- more a gloat thread- This box looks like one of the old maps..............

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 17, 2014)

For the record, Mike, I probably saw pics of that piece and went "I want!" but didn't have the money, lol!

Very nice! Will look forward to seeing completed boxes! (And I'm gonna have to save up and get some of that maple burl from you when I can afford it. Walnut burl too.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 17, 2014)

Love that wood - as interesting as the come!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 18, 2014)

I like those colors!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 18, 2014)

That is not a reject in my book! Thats beautiful!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 18, 2014)

ugh! I want that! I can't afford it, but I sure do want it! 

Fantastic as always, Mike!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Apr 19, 2014)

hey buddy, what would you want in return for one of your boxes? would you wanna trade for something? I am gonna be burl hunting here in a bit. well not really hunting more cutting!
outstanding work as usual my friend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 19, 2014)

I know I wo to ever get to that level but I've been doing a little research and you tubing and have a book on the way but I plan on making my first box very soon. Those are awesome.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2014)

brown down said:


> hey buddy, what would you want in return for one of your boxes? would you wanna trade for something? I am gonna be burl hunting here in a bit. well not really hunting more cutting!
> outstanding work as usual my friend!




You know I love those big cherry burls!!!! or????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I know I wo to ever get to that level but I've been doing a little research and you tubing and have a book on the way but I plan on making my first box very soon. Those are awesome.


 BULL- only if you say you can't is that a true statement- boxes are not that hard- just like anything else- you have to learn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 19, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> BULL- only if you say you can't is that a true statement- boxes are not that hard- just like anything else- you have to learn.


Well I hope to get started on one here shortly so keep your pm button ready I may have some questions. L


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 19, 2014)

Tony you will do great. My biggest suggestion is if you find yourself getting pretty frustrated, walk away and come back to it. I make my biggest mistakes when I don't take a little time to calm down and just work through it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Well I hope to get started on one here shortly so keep your pm button ready I may have some questions. L




Pm me when you get started- or start a thread in classroom- every question you ask is one someone needs answered............

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 19, 2014)

My question is, can I have all your wood?



Mike1950 said:


> Pm me when you get started- or start a thread in classroom- every question you ask is one someone needs answered............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 19, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Pm me when you get started- or start a thread in classroom- every question you ask is one someone needs answered............





SENC said:


> My question is, can I have all your wood?



Mike, my question is, can I have all of Henry's wood? If you can make it happen, in return I can form a blockade and keep him from getting to WA if he ever tries to actually head out your way with a truck to steal your wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Mike, my question is, can I have all of Henry's wood? If you can make it happen, in return I can form a blockade and keep him from getting to WA if he ever tries to actually head out your way with a truck to steal your wood!



Sure!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 19, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Sure!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2014)

a few more previews-remember all BLM were WB rejects I tried to sell these 2 boards a couple times



 

recognize it?



 



 

this is maple

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## DKMD (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah, that stuff is crap... I'm so happy I didn't buy it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Yeah, that stuff is crap... I'm so happy I didn't buy it.




Hell that makes 2 of us....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Apr 20, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> a few more previews-remember all BLM were WB rejects I tried to sell these 2 boards a couple times
> 
> View attachment 48694
> 
> ...


Yeah I may have to let some pen blanks pass for a while and get some box wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bench1holio (Apr 20, 2014)

Mike, I feel sorry for you, you must get sick of playing with all that ugly maple and that putrid walnut...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2014)

bench1holio said:


> Mike, I feel sorry for you, you must get sick of playing with all that ugly maple and that putrid walnut...




I love working with maple, walnut and cherry. I do not see much cherry here but I love the smell of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## brown down (Apr 20, 2014)

I was just looking at my stash of cherry slabs. cherry is bar none my favorite and too love the smell of it. tends to burn tho! cherry doesn't grow around you mike?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2014)

brown down said:


> I was just looking at my stash of cherry slabs. cherry is bar none my favorite and too love the smell of it. tends to burn tho! cherry doesn't grow around you mike?




Jeff we only have wild birch in my neck of the woods. My walnut comes from yard trees. We have lots of wild/natural stands of larch, doug fir, white fir, PP,white, lodgepole pine, spruce hemlock but no cherry except for yard trees.
Tends to burn but that can be dealt with. I always take little bites with router and the last one is just a skim. One of my boxes is cherry.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2014)

Mike by PP do you mean ponderosa pine?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## brown down (Apr 23, 2014)

hey buddy, what joint are you using with your boxes? are you just gluing them up or is there a hidden spline in the joint?

I milled up a ton of boards today to start some boxes. I am still on my learners permit for dovetails!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Mike by PP do you mean ponderosa pine?




Sorry i missed this Kevin- Yes ponderosa pine lots of them and some huge ones.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2014)

brown down said:


> hey buddy, what joint are you using with your boxes? are you just gluing them up or is there a hidden spline in the joint?
> 
> I milled up a ton of boards today to start some boxes. I am still on my learners permit for dovetails!




jeff I used to spline them all but now I only spline the ones that are not perfect miters. i have not had one fall apart yet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2014)

SENC said:


> My question is, can I have all your wood?




Yes-- $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## RayBell (Apr 23, 2014)

Mike that is beautiful. Now I don't remember seeing that piece of wood when Bill and I were there. I'm thinking you had this hid under the tons of other great slabs you have. Wait a minute I do remember that booby trapped locker in your shop that you said to stay out of. Was this in there?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2014)

RayBell said:


> Mike that is beautiful. Now I don't remember seeing that piece of wood when Bill and I were there. I'm thinking you had this hid under the tons of other great slabs you have. Wait a minute I do remember that booby trapped locker in your shop that you said to stay out of. Was this in there?




It was in the big stack in the middle of the walnut shed- along with a bunch of it's brothers............


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2014)

brown down said:


> hey buddy, what joint are you using with your boxes? are you just gluing them up or is there a hidden spline in the joint?
> 
> I milled up a ton of boards today to start some boxes. I am still on my learners permit for dovetails!




Also with the cove you really can's use a hidden spline- cove would cut into it. You also have to be very careful where you place splines or they disappear with the cove cutter.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RayBell (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah, I remember now. It was in that stash with the trip wire/grenade, and the snarling, frothing at the mouth pit bull tied to it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 10, 2014)

Have had very little shop time in last couple weeks- life it just keeps coming at you. Boxes have been just gathering dust. Friday and today I got some time though. Lid frames are ready for splines and lid materials has been chosen. These are a fun group of boxes- tops will be the frosting. started 14 and still have 14. Keeping fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2014)

Here I am that crazy mike1950's alter ego- the live edge side of him- he likes to make things square so I beat him to this lid so he did not ruin it by making it all square and tidy- little abstract is good for the soul- walnut so many colors and figures in a 7 x 10 piece.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Molokai (May 11, 2014)

Mike, that spalted maple needs to be incinerated. I will deal with that. First i will stabilize it because it will burn better. Then i will put it on my incinerate knives. New batch i am working on

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JR Parks (May 11, 2014)

That top is very cool!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Mike, that spalted maple needs to be incinerated. I will deal with that. First i will stabilize it because it will burn better. Then i will put it on my incinerate knives. New batch i am working on




I tried to sell that piece multiple times- now it is a box. Thanks


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2014)

JR Parks said:


> That top is very cool!!!!!!




Thanks Jim, I love picking the woods. Boxes give you the opportunity to use and do things you can't elsewhere. 14 lids and they will all have their own personality. Next batch will be a little different- but I have to finish these first!!!!!!!!


----------



## JR Parks (May 11, 2014)

Yes you know I am a box man as well and I love em! Like you said each box is its on person. Now I can still do a few things on the machine that turns things round as well. Here is a cool piece of Box elder that will make a great box top

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (May 12, 2014)

Mike, I love this one! Your alter ego done good!



Mike1950 said:


> Here I am that crazy mike1950's alter ego- the live edge side of him- he likes to make things square so I beat him to this lid so he did not ruin it by making it all square and tidy- little abstract is good for the soul- walnut so many colors and figures in a 7 x 10 piece.
> 
> View attachment 50848

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 12, 2014)

JR Parks said:


> Yes you know I am a box man as well and I love em! Like you said each box is its on person. Now I can still do a few things on the machine that turns things round as well. Here is a cool piece of Box elder that will make a great box top
> View attachment 50924



YES- That is the kinda piece I am talking about- NICE


----------



## Sprung (May 12, 2014)

I've got quite a few honey-do projects to tackle when I get my shop up and going, but, Mike, you've got me convinced that after I get those done, I've gotta make some more boxes! As I was sorting through wood, I was noting all kinds of pieces that will make great lids!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 16, 2014)

Narrowing in on the finish line- worked and hour or so every afternoon and lids are in finishing stretch. Quite a variety this time. hard to pick a favorite but these first 2 are in the running.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Reiddog1 (May 16, 2014)

Very nice Mike. What does it take to get one of those beauties from you?

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (May 16, 2014)

Just WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 17, 2014)

Fantastic work as always, Mike! I agree - hard to pick a favorite. I think the second one you posted stands out just a little more to me - love that BLM burl! (And I'm still saving that one thin piece you sent me in the flood of wood box for a very nice box top once I've got a little bit more box building experience under my belt!)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (May 20, 2014)

wow mike those tops are gnarly! what kind of burl is the white one 2nd picture from the bottom... maple?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2014)

brown down said:


> wow mike those tops are gnarly! what kind of burl is the white one 2nd picture from the bottom... maple?




If I have the right one it is BLM- the resaw cut off from the one to it's right. It is too thin so I have to glue a piece to bottom. It is not finished yet. Upper left in that pic is cherry burl- from none other then you............


----------



## ironman123 (May 20, 2014)

Mike has any one told you that your boxes are awesome? thought so. They are.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (May 21, 2014)

man they are all beauties! how much of that slab do yo have left? how thin do you resaw your timber for lids and door fronts ? veneer?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2014)

brown down said:


> man they are all beauties! how much of that slab do yo have left? how thin do you resaw your timber for lids and door fronts ? veneer?



This came from a bunch of 1" slabs. I bought a pile and it had spalted and burl slabs in it. I still have lots of BLM burl. Most of these lids are 3/8-1/2. Exceptions- this blm cut off and the (your) cherry burl. The cherry is less then 1/4. Door fronts are usually 1/4.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2014)

Here is an update- this went by the wayside for a few months- now I have to get them done and out of my way- just need trays and lining. Probably dusty but there is no extra charge for the dust.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2014)

More

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow the cameras eye sure is better then mine- I am going to have to fire the janitor........ One more to see the feet- all a little different profile- feel kinda like a turner when I am cutting these feet- most of the the wood goes in the stove.





Missed one cherry burl from @brown down

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 3, 2014)

Very nice, Mike! I always enjoy seeing your boxes (and anything else you make) - you do great work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 19, 2014)

put me in line for some rejects if my wallet can stand it, but most of all I want to learn how to make em that way. Your boxes are awesome and all the info you provide is priceless. Thanks so much for your willingness to share and teach.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## matt swiderski (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow. Nicely done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2014)

My box came today!Words cannot describe the quilting figure in the wood and pictures do not do it justice. Mike these boxes are outstanding and very well made, the finish is buttery smooth and you just have to touch it and run your hands across it. Beautiful box that has already found it's home on my dresser. I am honored to own one of your boxes Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2014)

thank you Greg- happy that you like it........



woodtickgreg said:


> My box came today!Words cannot describe the quilting figure in the wood and pictures do not do it justice. Mike these boxes are outstanding and very well made, the finish is buttery smooth and you just have to touch it and run your hands across it. Beautiful box that has already found it's home on my dresser. I am honored to own one of your boxes Mike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 20, 2014)

Beauties ! Never get tired of seeing these !!! I have one too so I get to see it everyday .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think we need Mike1950 fan club also because they are always awesome!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 29, 2015)

Mike those are gorgeous! How much are you selling these for?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> Mike those are gorgeous! How much are you selling these for?




Georgr I sell them on Esty for more but here they go for $160- 200. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## brown down (Jan 31, 2015)

mike awesome as always! was that cherry burl from that block you got off of me or from another trade?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2015)

brown down said:


> mike awesome as always! was that cherry burl from that block you got off of me or from another trade?


 It was from you!!! nice wood


----------

